
Uber Drivers and Others in the Gig Economy Take a Stand - aaronbrethorst
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/02/03/business/uber-drivers-and-others-in-the-gig-economy-take-a-stand.html
======
bobby_9x
This is basically just re-creating the taxi industry all over again.

Eventually, there will be unions and some sort of system in place to keep out
upstarts, like the medallions in NYC.

